
I know everything once you touch my code - zorro_young
https://www.reddit.com/r/opensource/comments/b10qgw/i_know_everything_once_you_touch_my_code/
======
uberman
I know this might not be a popular opinion, and I recommend that the the code
author inform people about this, but realistically, I kind of expect
installation telemetry of some kind at this point. Would it not be right to
assume that most installs do a ping back to help track things like the
versions of the OS and compiler used to build and install the software and if
there were any problems?

~~~
zorro_young
This solution just for source code, not for binary. Developer need rebuild
code once they do some change, that would mean your code is valuable for him.
I reminder people remove shell/batch files if do not want to share

